# Where to buy mini a mini donkey



## zoey829 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am really interested in by a 2 Jennet's in foal. I live in NJ. Does anyone know of a good web site that has donkeys for sale?


----------



## jdomep (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, Yhe best place to look is gotdonkeys.com - they also have breeders by state. I am in PA but we don't have any pg girls for sale




Good luck.


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks. I checked it out. I really cant find any locally. The search continues!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdomep (Mar 10, 2008)

Our local farming paper often has them - lancasterfarming.com you could always check it since we are not too awful far from NJ...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 10, 2008)

You canalso check with any vets in your area if they would know of someone with donkeys ..call them, and if they dont they just might know of someone. You can put WANTED ads up at your feed mills, and check every newspaper within driving distance, go on line and bring up the equine sites. almost all of them have donkeys and usually by state, check out all the auction barns..(and you will probably be saving a donkey by doing this as well) get in touch with the rescues in your area, check with CMHR, AND put a WANTED ad on gotdonks.com. Good luck in your search.


----------

